

Saving Trees - City of Porto - frdtknprdx
http://boardmeetingcloud.wordpress.com/2013/10/01/saving-trees-with-board-meeting-city-of-porto/
Imagine cities floating in Space!
======
frdtknprdx
One step closer, I think New York should follow!

